

Breaking free of the curse of the gifted - svag
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2426

======
knieveltech
I would love to see treatment of this material added as part of standard "AG"
class structure.

~~~
pjscott
What is this "AG" class structure? I've never heard of it, and Google wasn't
very helpful.

~~~
jerf
I'm assuming this:
[http://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/admissions/undergrad_a...](http://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/admissions/undergrad_adm/paths_to_adm/freshman/subject_reqs.html)

which I pulled from Google but I totally agree with you that it's not that
helpful, since it mostly talks about agriculture courses.

------
metra
Would a 'genius' really be asking for advice on how to work hard?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes.

I know people who cruised through High School and then a Bachelors degree
without working. They were accepted on a doctoral program and found that they
had no idea how to work. No idea at all.

At least this character knows to ask for help.

------
gte910h
Learn to do something that brains don't directly help: Karate, Customer
Service, Sales, Welding, Drawing, etc.

~~~
jerf
Did you read the article before commenting? You simply parroted point number
one (of three) in the article with no apparent acknowledgment that you have
done so.

~~~
crystalis
I see this happening in more and more articles, e.g., the Ask HN nutrition
post that asked for more scientific versions of 'Eat food. Not too much.
Mostly plants.' and received highly upvoted comments like 'Eat food. Not too
much. Mostly plants.' I don't think there's much we can do about it.

